# Smith & Wesson



## glockguy71 (Jun 30, 2012)

I bought a smith & wesson 9mm hand gun the other day...Anybody have any feedback on this gun:mrgreen:


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

It sure would help if you provided more details other than a Smith and Wesson 9mm.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Feedback on that scant information would be impossible......JJ


----------



## Vhyrus (Jul 1, 2012)

Well from my expert deduction I can tell you it was made by Smith & Wesson sometime in the last 80 years and it is chambered in 9mm. It also probably has a trigger.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

You forgot...it may or may not have sights...and grip...and it probably is a certain color....see, we know alot already....


----------



## kerrycork (Jan 9, 2012)

I just bought a mod 67-1 S&W in excellent condition for 400. I think I did good, what do you think?


----------

